# Smoking in the Winter Season



## eebes (Dec 4, 2016)

Can i use my Masterbuilt electric smoker all Winter long?  Will the cold outside air affect it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2016)

You can but you may have a hard time maintaining or achieving higher temps. Some use welding blankets or other means to insulate the smoker.


----------



## eebes (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks.  Im giving it a go today at 35° in Mansfield, OH. So far, the smoker is holding steady at 225°.  Im a newbie and just couldn't stay away from the smoker lol.  Fingers crossed, I need ribs.


----------



## eebes (Dec 5, 2016)

Well, the smoker held strong at 225° and gave me some delicious ribs. 3-2-1 was spot on. 














20161204_173038-1.jpg



__ eebes
__ Dec 5, 2016


----------



## masssmoke (Dec 6, 2016)

I smoked the last two weekends in cold New England with an electric smoker.  I just wrap a heavy blanket around the smoker and loosely secure it.

The outside of the smoker is not hot enough to cause a fire (at least it has not to me).  Just this step keeps my smoker running 225-250

Did some nice ribs this past weekend and a brisket the weekend before that


----------

